# Frightening brainwashing



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

This is long, but worth reading.



> 'What are we doing this for?': Doctors are fed up with conspiracies ravaging ERs
> 
> At the end of another long shift treating coronavirus patients, Dr. Hadi Halazun opened his Facebook page to find a man insisting to him that "no one's dying" and that the coronavirus is "fake news" drummed up by the news media.
> 
> Hadi tried to engage and explain his firsthand experience with the virus. In reply, another user insinuated that he wasn't a real doctor, saying pictures from his profile showing him at concerts and music festivals proved it.



https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-n...avaging-ers-n1201446?utm_source=pocket-newtab


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 8, 2020)

Sunny said:


> This is long, but worth reading.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-n...avaging-ers-n1201446?utm_source=pocket-newtab


Great link.

How tragic for the medical staff who risk their own lives daily and then have to deal with conspiracy theorists:  "(Dr.) Halazun said dealing with conspiracy theorists is the "second most painful thing I've had to deal with, other than separation of families from their loved one...I'm not going to spend whatever I have left after a long day of work trying to convince a conspiracy theorist," Halazun said. "They're immune to any evidence. You're not going to change their mind."  ...Some people are out there who are sitting in their homes, going on these videos and then telling us it's fake while we're saving lives.  "I felt like 'What are we doing this for?'"

You have to give this doctor and others credit for trying to dispel the nonsense.  Sadly, they are giving up.


----------



## gennie (May 8, 2020)

It's hard for me to believe that a busy doctor is going to spend his free time (1) going to Facebook or (2) becoming upset by anything written there.

Sorry but I'm a skeptic.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 8, 2020)

gennie said:


> It's hard for me to believe that a busy doctor is going to spend his free time (1) going to Facebook or (2) becoming upset by anything written there.
> 
> Sorry but I'm a skeptic.


Did you read the article?


----------



## Becky1951 (May 8, 2020)

Sunny said:


> This is long, but worth reading.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-n...avaging-ers-n1201446?utm_source=pocket-newtab


Wow! Do the people who believe Covid-19 doesn't exist, think that every Dr and every hospital and medical professional in the world has decided to hoax us?  What they all got a memo to pretend there is a pandemic?


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Wow! Do the people who believe Covid-19 doesn't exist, think that every Dr and every hospital and medical professional in the world has decided to hoax us?  What they all got a memo to pretend there is a pandemic?


I completely agree.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2020)

gennie said:


> It's hard for me to believe that a busy doctor is going to spend his free time (1) going to Facebook or (2) becoming upset by anything written there.
> 
> Sorry but I'm a skeptic.


Agree.  And I'm sick and tired of BIASED "news" coverage.


----------



## gennie (May 8, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Did you read the article?


I did


----------



## Ruthanne (May 9, 2020)

The conspiracy theorists are off their rockers IMO.  Why would the entire world give us a hoax, lose their economies and all the jobs, put people in need of food every day standing in car lines?  Make us wash hands constantly and be far away from everyone?  No one wants that!

Only a very demented world would do that and I don't believe this world is demented but is telling the truth.


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2020)

> t's hard for me to believe that a busy doctor is going to spend his free time (1) going to Facebook or (2) becoming upset by anything written there.
> 
> Sorry but I'm a skeptic.



Gennie, this has nothing to do with being a "skeptic."  A "religious leader" comes up with some crackpot theory that this virus is nothing to worry about, our prayers (and donations to his church) will protect us?  Sure, that's when skepticism comes in, to put it mildly.

A doctor who checks out Facebook in his rare moments of relaxation, and puts his name and his reputation on the line by writing a response to what he sees, trying to alert people to the real danger to their lives?  Why be skeptical about that? Do you have some inside knowledge about this doctor being a charlatan, or a psychopath?

Sooner or later, we have to trust somebody. The secret is  in knowing whom to trust.  From all the angry rhetoric I've seen on this subject, I have to come to the conclusion that it's mostly politically-motivated. Period. I have never heard of any other scientific or health issue being so clearly polarized according to one's political beliefs.


----------



## DaveA (May 10, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Agree.  And I'm sick and tired of BIASED "news" coverage.


That's why I rarely watch MSNBC and FOX.  Two extremist channels, one as bad as the other - -just looking in opposite directions.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2020)

DaveA said:


> That's why I rarely watch MSNBC and FOX.  Two extremist channels, one as bad as the other - -just looking in opposite directions.


Exactly.   Even the network news is biased (ABC, CBS, NBC, etc.).


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 10, 2020)

"_Contrarians_—low in agreeableness on the Big Five _personality_ scale—are not concerned about social graces. While _contrarians_ often see themselves as righteous defenders of truth, others may experience them as crotchety pot-stirrers. " https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/articles/201205/field-guide-the-contrarian


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...-handle-people-who-always-think-they-re-right


----------



## Judycat (May 11, 2020)

Blah when I was younger I used to believe things that I've since tossed on the refuse pile. It sounded good at the time. Turned out to be stupid. Unbelievable how people stick with the same BS for years and never grow. Some add new BS on top of the old BS and call that growing. BS has a certain harmonic. Once you hear it, you'll be able to pick it out right away. Those Covid-19 is a Hoax theories just peal away with BS.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 11, 2020)

Where is Walter Kronkite when we need him??


----------



## garyt1957 (May 13, 2020)

DaveA said:


> That's why I rarely watch MSNBC and FOX.  Two extremist channels, one as bad as the other - -just looking in opposite directions.


Better throw CNN in there too


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

CNN is annoying because they never let up. But I think what they are (endlessly) repeating all day is the truth.


----------

